# Weekly Competition 2013-42



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F2 U2 R U F U' F2 U2
*2. *R2 U' F' U' R2 F2 U2
*3. *R F2 U2 F U F2 U F' R2
*4. *F2 U F U2 R F' R'
*5. *U R F' R U' R U F2 R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 B' R2 B2 R2 F' L2 B R2 U2 L2 D' L' D' B2 D L' D' R' D L'
*2. *U' L2 B U' R' L2 B2 U' B' U2 R' L2 D2 L' B2 L' F2 R' U2
*3. *D R F' L' D' L U2 D L2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B
*4. *U2 B U B2 D2 R2 F2 R' F U2 D2 R' F2 B2 L' D2 R B2
*5. *U2 F2 R D2 R F2 R2 B2 L' R U' B' U R' F2 U B D B

*4x4x4*
*1. *B D2 U2 L2 U' B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 U' Fw' D' Rw B' Fw F' Rw2 R2 Uw Rw2 R Fw2 R2 Fw2 D U B U' L' Rw2 F Uw' L2 Rw' D L' U' R B Fw'
*2. *F' D' L' U' Rw' F' L B F2 Rw Fw' L' Fw2 F2 Uw B Uw' B' F2 L2 Rw R2 D Uw Fw L2 B' L2 Rw Uw2 Fw' R U Fw L D2 Uw Rw' B2 D'
*3. *Fw2 Uw' R' U2 Fw2 D' F R2 B Rw' U F2 Uw R2 F2 R F L F' R Fw' D' Uw' U' R2 B' F R Uw2 U' Rw Fw R2 Fw2 L2 D' Uw L' Rw R'
*4. *L F Rw' D2 B Fw' Rw2 R' D F2 U' Fw2 F Rw Fw2 L2 D B U2 Rw2 R D2 Uw' F2 L' R' Fw2 L' Rw2 Fw' F2 Uw2 Rw U2 Fw2 Uw Fw Rw Uw2 F
*5. *D' Uw' Rw' B2 R2 D' Fw2 L2 Uw2 B Fw2 F D Fw' Rw2 R' B' R' Fw R' Fw' F' L' Rw2 R2 B' F2 R' Fw F' D2 U2 B' Fw R' B2 Rw' R B' L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw B Bw2 L R2 Dw Fw' D' B' F2 Rw' B' Uw Lw' R' Dw2 B L2 B Bw' Fw U L B Bw' F2 R B Bw F L D' Dw' Uw2 Fw' R Fw' Uw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw2 F R Dw2 F2 R2 F L2 Bw Fw Lw2 Bw Fw2 Uw' Lw' F' L' Rw'
*2. *Fw Rw2 R' Bw2 R' Dw Fw D' B2 Fw Dw' Uw B2 L B2 Fw2 Lw' B2 Fw' F U L2 Lw' Rw2 B' Dw L' Uw2 U' Rw2 F2 Rw' Dw B2 Uw' B2 Dw Bw2 U F2 Dw2 Uw2 R' Dw2 Fw Lw D' Uw' U' Bw' F' Dw Fw' U Bw2 L2 Rw2 Fw R' D2
*3. *Fw2 Uw' Fw F2 Dw Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 Uw Bw Uw' Fw' Rw' B2 Bw F Uw' F2 Rw Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw R' Uw B D' F U B Rw' Dw L2 Dw' F' Lw' B Fw' Lw D L' F2 L2 B' Rw Uw' Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 L Dw Bw' U' Bw F2 Dw2 B' Rw2 F'
*4. *Fw R2 B' Fw2 U' Bw' Rw' D Lw2 R' Uw2 Bw' F L R B D L' B' Bw2 Rw Dw B2 Bw' L' B' F2 D' B2 Bw2 F Uw2 U' R' Bw D2 L2 Rw2 R Bw' Dw2 R D' Dw2 U2 L2 Bw2 Uw B2 D' B' Rw2 D' Fw2 Dw' B' D' L Rw' Dw
*5. *Bw D2 R B2 Bw' Fw' F Lw' Rw U L2 Bw' U2 Lw R Dw Fw F Lw D B2 Bw2 Fw2 L' Lw2 R2 Fw L' D L2 F D2 Dw2 U' B' U Lw B2 Bw' Fw F' Rw Dw2 U Fw Lw U B L' U F' Rw Bw' Fw Rw U2 Fw' D2 Dw' Lw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R' B 3F 2R2 F U B 2D' 2B2 2F 2L' B 3F2 2R2 2B2 L2 R D 2L2 B2 D2 3U' 2R2 R' U' L' 2B2 3U 2L2 B2 3R' B' 3R B2 L 3R' R' 2F' 2D' B 2L R 2F2 L2 3U B2 2L2 2R' R' 2B F U' 2L' 3R 3U' U 3F 3R' 2D 3F' F' 2L2 3F 2F' F L 3F 2L2 2B' 2F
*2. *U2 2B2 3F F2 3U2 2R' 2F' 2R B' R 3U 3F2 2L2 2F 3U F U' B2 2R' B' L2 U' 2F' 3U 2R R 3F2 F2 2D 2B 3F' 2F2 2R 3F2 3R2 2R2 2B F 2L 2F L2 D' 2D2 2F' 2D' U2 2B' 2F' 2D2 2L' 3R2 3F L 2U U2 R B 2B2 3F' F2 L' D2 B' 3F D' 2L 2F L 2D' F2
*3. *2B D 3R' R 2B' D 2U 2F2 L2 2L 2R' U2 3R2 F 2L' D' L2 3F2 3U U2 B 3F2 2R2 3U' 3F 2F2 F U2 3F' L 2D' 2B' 2L' D2 3U2 U 2L 3R B' 2B R2 D2 2D2 2U 2B2 D 2D2 U B2 L2 D B2 2B2 F R D 3U' U 3F2 2F2 F2 2L 3U B 2R2 R' 3U2 B' 2B L2
*4. *B2 3R' 2D' R' 3U' R2 2B L2 F 3U' U 3R2 U2 2F2 3R' 3U2 2R2 3F2 D 3U 2U U2 2F2 3U 2R 2U F D 2D2 2L2 3R2 R' F' 2D 3R2 2B' 2U' L2 2L' 2R B2 2F U2 R2 3U' 2U 3R2 3U2 2B2 2R2 R' 3U' R' 2D 2F 2U' F2 2D' 3U2 R2 U2 2F L' 2R' 2D L 2R B2 2U U
*5. *D2 3U 3F2 2R' B' 3R2 D2 2R 3U' R' D2 2B' 2U2 3R2 2R 2U L 2D' 3R2 U2 2L2 2F L' 2R' 3F2 2L 3R' 2B2 2F2 L' 3R2 2B' 3R' 2R' R2 U' 2F' F' 2U 2R' 2B 2F' D2 B2 2B' D2 3U L' 3U' 3R2 3U' R 2U2 L 3R' 3F2 L2 3R2 3U' U2 2B 3R' 2F2 F' 3R2 3F2 F 3R D2 2F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B' 2B2 3B' 3L' B2 R2 3U' 2F 2L 2R2 2D2 L R' 2B 3U 2F 3L2 3R2 2D' 3B2 3F L' U 3F2 2R 3U L' F2 2L2 D U 2L B D' U' 3F R' B2 2F 2R2 2D' 3D2 B 2D2 2R2 3D' 3R 2D' U 2R2 3U 3R2 D2 3R' B2 D' 2F L B' L 3D' 2U2 L' B' D 2L2 D 2D2 3F2 2D R' D2 B' F2 2L R D2 2L F 2U 2B 3D' B2 D2 3D' 2U L 3F2 3L 2D 2U2 2R' 2B L' 2L2 3R2 2F2 2D2 U' 3B
*2. *D2 L' R' D 2L' 3F 2L' 3L' 3R' D2 R' F' 3U2 F 2R 2U' L2 3B2 3D' 3L' D 2R2 R2 3B' 3F' L2 2D 3R' 2R2 R2 2D U2 2B 2F' D2 3B D U2 2B2 L2 3L 2B' L2 2B' 2D' 2R' F2 2R U' 2R 3D2 B 3B 3F' D' B 3L 3R 3D2 3R2 2D' 3U2 L 3L 3U' 3B' F' L 3L' 3D' 3U2 U' 2R2 D2 L' 3R R 2D2 3D L' D 3D 3U' 3R' 2R' R F' U2 B2 U2 B 2B2 F' D' 3B 3R 3U2 2L' 2B U
*3. *B 3B F2 3U2 3R2 U 3F 3L' D 3L 3R2 2R' 3B' R' 3B2 D2 2R2 3F2 2R' 3D L2 2L 3B' 3D 3L' R2 3U U2 3F U L' 2F2 2D' 3U2 U2 2R' 3U' 3L D2 2D2 3U 3B' 3D2 3U' 3R2 2U' 3B2 3R2 B2 3B 2F' 2L' U' 3B 3F2 2F' U2 L2 3L' F2 2L' 3R D' R2 D2 B 2B 3B' 2F' L' R' 3B' L 2D' 3F' 2R 2D 3D' U2 B 2R2 2F 3R' 2D2 3B2 3F' L 2F 2R' 3B2 3F' 2L R' 3U2 2R 2B2 3F' 3L' B2 3B2
*4. *D 3L2 3R2 2B' U2 3F F D2 U' 3B2 2L 3L' 3F2 F2 L D 3D2 U B2 2F 2D 2F' R2 3F 2F2 L2 2F2 F' 2L F' R F 3L2 2F L' 2R R2 2D2 2U' 2R2 2U 3B' L 3L2 3D' 3R' U 3B' 2L2 F L' 3D2 2R' 2F R2 D2 3U 2F 3D2 3L2 R F 2R B 3B2 2F' 2U' 3L' F 2R2 2U' R2 3D2 3F2 2F U L R 2D' U2 2F' 3R' R 3U 3L' 2U2 U2 2L' 3R 3U 2L2 2R2 2F' 3R2 2D2 L' 2B' 3R D 2D2
*5. *3F' R2 2D L' 2L2 2D2 U2 B' 3F 2F' L2 B' 2B2 D' 3L2 D' 3F F' 3U2 2U' 3B 3L2 B 3B 3F' 2L 3B2 R' U' 3R R' D' 2L2 3L2 3R' 2B' 2L U' 2L2 3R2 3B2 D2 3U U 2L 2R B2 3L2 3B 3R2 3U F2 D2 2U 3B2 3F' D' U 3R2 U 3B2 2F 3D' 2U2 3B 3U2 2L 3R' 2R2 B' 3D' U 3R 3D' 3L' 2D2 3F L2 3F' R' 3B' U2 2B' 3L B 3B F2 3R' 2R2 R F2 R2 2B2 F2 3U 3L' R U2 3B' 3L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 F R U2 F' U' F U'
*2. *F' U F U' F U' R' F U2
*3. *R' U2 F' R F' R2 F R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U' B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R D F' D' U' L2 B' L' F' L'
*2. *U R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U L' B R' D R' D F2 D' F L'
*3. *L2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 R F2 R' B R' D' U R' F' L

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Rw Uw' Rw2 U' Fw2 D2 Rw' D R B L2 Uw' F' L D Uw B Rw2 F' L' R Fw L F2 Uw' Fw F' Rw Fw L2 D' Uw' Rw R2 Fw U2 F2 L' Rw
*2. *B F L' F2 Rw2 Fw Uw' L' Rw B2 F L2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw' D' B L D Uw2 B2 D2 Fw2 F' Rw' Fw' D Fw2 Rw D2 Uw2 U F2 Rw2 D U Fw' U2 Rw'
*3. *Uw B2 Fw L Rw' R Fw' R2 B' U2 Rw' Uw2 Rw Uw' Rw D2 Uw' L2 Rw2 D2 Rw' F U2 R F2 Uw' B2 D B' D' R D' B' Uw' Rw' Fw2 U Rw' B Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw U2 B2 Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 B Dw2 Uw' U' B' Lw' F Dw Rw' D' L2 Bw Dw' Uw2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw Dw' B U' B Bw2 Lw B2 Lw2 F D Dw2 L2 Dw Bw2 L2 Rw' D Dw' Fw D' B F2 Dw' Bw F' Lw' Fw U' Bw' Lw' Bw' F' Uw'
*2. *B Bw Fw R2 Bw Fw' Rw' F2 U2 Bw' D' Uw2 Fw' Dw' U F' D Dw Rw' F' Uw2 Fw F' U2 R B Lw2 Rw' R' Uw2 L Rw2 B2 Uw' Rw' D2 Fw' Uw2 U' B' Rw2 B' Fw L Uw Lw D L2 B' F' D' Dw' Uw2 B2 Rw R2 U2 F2 L2 Uw
*3. *F' Uw2 L2 Lw Rw2 D2 F2 Lw Uw Lw Bw F U L2 Dw F Uw2 L' U B2 L2 Dw' Lw2 R' U' Bw2 Fw F' Uw U' B2 Fw2 L2 U Fw2 Uw2 B' Dw B Fw2 Dw Uw Lw' Uw' Fw F Dw2 R Uw2 F' R' D' Rw2 R2 Bw Uw' Rw2 B2 F Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 2L2 D2 2U' 2L' U 2F' 2U 2L 2R2 U' B 2B 3F' U 3R' 2U U' 3R D 3U' 2U' U' R' 2U2 3R' R 2U2 B F' L 3R2 3U' B' 2F2 2L R D 2L2 2B2 2U 3F' D 2F2 D2 3R' B2 3U' 2U2 3F2 L' 2L' 3R2 3F' 3R2 2R' R' 3U F' 2R' R' 2B2 L' 3R2 F2 D 2B U2 L D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R 2R' 3U' 3B2 2U L2 3R' 3U' R2 2U 2B 2D' 2R' F2 2R' 2B' 2D2 3D 3B' F 2R2 B' 3D 3R 3B2 2F' F 3L 2B2 2U' 2B2 3B2 3U 2B2 2D 3B' 3F F' 2R' 3D 2F' 3D F2 3R2 2D' U 2B2 2R R' U' 2F2 3L' 3B 3F F' 2D 2U2 2B' 2F F 2R 3F D 3L2 F2 3L' B2 3B2 2L 3U2 2U 2B' 3F' R2 B2 L 2B2 3D2 2U 3B D' 2L' 3L' 2R2 R 3B' 2L2 3F F2 L' 2R2 F 3D2 2L 3L' R2 B2 U2 2R2 3D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 F R2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' D' R' U2 B' F2 L2 D F' R'
*2. *U R B2 U2 L' B2 L' F B' L B2 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U'
*3. *U D R D R2 F' R' D L' F' R2 L' D2 R B2 R B2 L F2 L
*4. *L2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 B2 F2 D' R D2 U' R2 F L' B' D2 F'
*5. *D2 F U2 L2 F' U2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 L' U B R' D L2 B D2 L
*6. *B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L F L F' U2 R D' B2 F
*7. *U R2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' F D' L' D' L2 R' F L' R2 F'
*8. *F2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 R2 D2 R U' F' R' D' B L' D2 U F2 R'
*9. *R2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 F D' F2 D' L' D R2 U2 F L2
*10. *R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R' F D L D' U2 B' D' B'
*11. *F L2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 L U F' D B' F2 R F U' R'
*12. *R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 U B' D F' U R F D U R U'
*13. *D U B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 L' B2 L' F R2 B R D R' F2 U2
*14. *U' R2 U' B U' B' L' U L F R2 F2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2
*15. *D2 F L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 B' L B2 L D' L' B' U2 R'
*16. *L2 D2 F L2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 F L' R D' B2 R' D2 B' U L2 R
*17. *R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D U2 R2 D' L' D L2 D U R' B' L B D'
*18. *U2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 R B2 L' U2 R2 U' F' D' F2 R F2 L2 U F' D
*19. *D2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F R F L2 D B2 R U' R' F R2
*20. *U2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F U' L2 U' L2 B F2 L' B2 R'
*21. *R' D2 U2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' B L2 U B2 L2 F2 L F U' B2
*22. *F R B' L D R B' L' B D2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 R' D2
*23. *U2 R2 D U2 B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U R U2 F L B F2 R2 F2 R D'
*24. *D2 B2 L2 B R2 F L2 F' R2 D2 R2 U L2 B' U2 L F2 R F' D' L2
*25. *R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U B2 D' R' U2 B' L' R B' F' L F2 U' L'
*26. *L2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 D L2 U' B2 D L F R' B D R D2 R U' R
*27. *F2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L' D F' R2 B' U B2 D L2 R2
*28. *R F2 U' L F2 U F' D' R2 B' R' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 L' F2
*29. *B2 R2 U R L2 D F B' D2 R F2 U F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2
*30. *L' F2 R' D2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R F' D' U2 L2 F L U2 B2 U B
*31. *B' R B L B2 U F' R U2 R U2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U'
*32. *U R' U2 R2 D B2 L F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D
*33. *U L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 R2 D F D' R U F2 R' F' L2 F' L'
*34. *L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 R U' L R' U B' F2 L' F' L' F2
*35. *U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L' U2 R F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 L U2 L B D2 L'
*36. *B' U2 B D2 R' U B D2 F L' B2 R2 D' B2 U' D2 F2 B2 R2 D2 B2
*37. *F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' U F U2 F L' U F L' B2 L'
*38. *D2 U2 L2 B' F' R2 U2 F U2 B U' F' U B2 R B U2 R D' L'
*39. *L2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' B2 F' U L' R' B' D2
*40. *L2 B L2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 L2 B D2 U R F' U2 R B' D2 L B U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' U L2 F' U2 R2 B' R L' D F U2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 D2
*2. *F' U' F2 R' L' F' R2 B' R2 D R F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2
*3. *R2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 B R2 F2 L' D B' D2 R2 B U' R' B2
*4. *R' D R2 F' D2 B R2 F L U R' D2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 L D2 L2
*5. *L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R' U2 F' L2 R' F2 U F2 D2 B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 R' D2 R' D B' L2 U2 B' L'
*2. *R' U' L2 F2 R' B' R2 D' F B2 R2 L U2 L B2 R2 L F2 D2
*3. *R U2 F L U' L F' B L' B U2 F2 U D F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D
*4. *U' F2 D L2 U B2 R2 U L2 F2 D F' R D2 B2 R2 D B2 F' L2 B'
*5. *B2 L' U2 L F2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 F2 U' B' F L' U' L2 D2 F2 D R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 B R2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 B' F R2 D' R' U F2 D2 R2 B' R B2 D2
*2. *L2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' D' B D' U L D R' U2 R2 U
*3. *B2 U' F2 D U R2 D' B2 U R2 U' F L R2 D2 U' R' D U F'
*4. *F U2 D2 F' B2 D' F U' R D2 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2
*5. *L2 F' U B L D' L' U2 F' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U D' L2 D' F2 B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' D' R D' L2 F' U' D F R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U' R F U' R U' R' U
*3. *L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 D' L' F' D' B' U R' F' D R F2
*4. *R2 B2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 Rw2 Uw U L B2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw' U B2 Fw2 D B R U2 R U' L D2 Uw U2 B2 Rw' Fw' F2 L2 U L2 Uw Fw' R Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U F R U' R U' R2 U2
*3. *D2 L2 F' R2 B F' D2 B' L2 F' L2 D L' R D B' D2 L B2 U' R'
*4. *Uw' Rw D' Fw' D Uw' U2 L Uw2 U B F2 U B U2 Rw B D2 Rw U2 L Rw' D L2 Rw2 U' R2 Fw Uw' F Rw B2 D2 R' Fw' L2 R2 U' L2 R
*5. *L2 Rw2 Dw2 F Dw2 Bw' Dw2 R' Fw Uw2 B' Fw Dw2 Rw Dw' L' Lw R' Dw2 R' D Dw' U' L2 F2 Uw' B2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 F' L' Lw Rw2 R F U L' Rw2 Uw' Bw2 Lw2 D2 U2 B2 F2 Lw D' Fw2 U' B Bw2 D2 U' Fw' Rw2 B' U R' B'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=5,d=-4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=-1 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B' U R L B' U L' l r
*2. *R B' R' L B L' U' R' l r b u'
*3. *U B' L U L U L' B' l' b' u'
*4. *L' U' L R' U' L' U' L l r' b u
*5. *B' L B' U L' R' L' l' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (3, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 3) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 3) /
*2. *(-5, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5)
*3. *(-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -1)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 6) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2) /
*5. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (5, 2) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -5)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' U' L U R L' D U'
*2. *L D L R' L R L D' U'
*3. *L' R' U D' L' D U' L
*4. *R' U' D' L' D L' R U' D'
*5. *U D' R' D' L' D R L'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Oct 15, 2013)

*2x2 : *4.63, 4.60, (4.36), 5.23, (9.28) = *4.82*
*3x3 : *15.56, 17.59, 14.37, (17.73), (13.03) = *15.83*
*4x4 : *57.09, 55.81, (55.18), (1:09.18), 58.80 = *57.23* //First average 5 sub 1
*5x5 : *1:53.33, (1:40.09), (DNF), 1:53.96, 1:55.13 = *1:54.14* //PB average 5
*6x6 : *3:07.64, (3:18.57), 3:10.39, (3:04.68), 3:11.48 = *3:09.84* //PB average 5
*7x7 : *4:37.46, (4:50.22), (4:28.29), 4:42.67, 4:48.85 = *4:42.99*
*2x2 BLD : *
*3x3 BLD : *
*4x4 BLD : *
*5x5 BLD : *
*Multi-BLD : *
*3x3 OH : *51.27, (58.74), 52.38, (47.36), 57.86 = *53.84*
*MTS : *50.60, (DNF), 51.16, (47.64), 1:02.80 = *54.85*
*2-4 relay : 1:36.15* 
*2-5 relay : 3:33.10*:
*Clock : *26.26, (21.47), 23.98, 27.55, (28.90) = *25.93*
*Megaminx : *1:43.87, (1:52.33), 1:48.80, (1:35.60), 1:48.01 = *1:46.89*
*Pyraminx : *(8.44), 5.76, 6.46, 5.77, (4.10) = *6.00*
*Square-1 : *45.18, 46.08, 34.57, (27.16), (50.20) = *41.94*
*Skewb : *27.97, 24.47, (29.15), 27.86, (18.87) = *26.77*


----------



## TDM (Oct 15, 2013)

*2x2:* 4.77, 4.51, 6.58, 6.14, 7.40 = *5.83* // :fp Only 2nd solve wasn't a fail
*3x3:* 17.79, 18.62, 14.54, 18.27, 17.45 = *17.84* // Easy scrambles
*4x4:* 1:34.64, 2:07.20, 3:29.52, 1:49.05, 1:39.90 = 1:52.05 // And that is how you don't do OLL parity
*2BLD:* DNF(2:55.57)[1:44.00], DNF(2:28.25)[1:05.95], 1:15.60[43.04] = *1:15.60*
*3BLD:* 4:37.49, DNF(4:29.04), DNF(3:30.33) = *4:37.49*
*MBLD:*
*3OH:* 39.95, 40.05, 35.04, 30.99, 34.64 = *36.54* // So much faster than normal
*234:* 1:49.04 = *1:49.04* // 2x2 was bad, 3x3 was good F2L then bad LL, and those together were ~28 seconds - that was my best 4x4 time in a while.
*Mega:* 4:02.07, 4:49.20, 6:26.10, 4:40.07, // First solve was really lucky. PB by over 20 seconds. Third solve... failed LL corners.
*Pyra:* 19.68, 24.41, 38.51, 13.27, 13.44 = *19.18*

I've noticed that after I delete one time on the timer, your other times won't be submitted. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 16, 2013)

*3x3:* (10.38), 9.97, (8.84), 9.44, 9.71 = *9.71*
*OH:* 20.24, 19.15, 18.64, (17.82), (20.46) = *19.34*
*2x2:* 4.14, (4.42), 3.82, 3.06, (2.77) = *3.67*


----------



## mande (Oct 18, 2013)

FMC: 32 moves



Spoiler



Solution: L U2 B F' R U R2 U2 R' F R2 F' U' R U B' L2 B U' R2 U B' L2 B R D R2 D' R' F R2 B'

Explanation: On scramble: L U2 B gives pseudoblock
Premove B'
2x2x3: L U2 B F' R U R2 U2
Use U2 R2 U' R' F B' U2 L' as premoves on inverse scramble
Leave 2 twisted corners: R2 F' R D R2 D' R' U' R U F R2 F' R

Skeleton: L U2 B F' R U R2 U2 R' F R2 F' U' R' *** U R D R2 D' R' F R2 B'
Insert twisted corners at ***: R2 U B' L2 B U' R2 U B' L2 B U' to cancel 3 moves
Total = 32

First time I'm inserting twisted corners, also I don't use pseudoblocks much 



MultiBLD: 13/16 in 58:02[38:00] = 10 points
First attempt at 16 cubes. I've attempted 15 thrice if I remember right (6/15 in comp, 7/15 and 8/15 at home)
I'm happy that I could fit 16 cubes in an hour. 1 cube off by 2 twisted corners (probably missed it during memo), and 2 off by quite a few edges...don't know how that happened.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 18, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 11.30 (9.35) 10.11 12.84 (14.84) = *11.42*
*3x3x3*: 18.62) 20.51 22.15 21.05 (22.66) = *21.24* 
*3X3X3 Fewest moves*: *DNF*


Spoiler



Scramble L' D' R D' L2 F' U' D F R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 D

R2 B R2 B' L R2 B R' B' U F' U' R' U2 .....

I had something there that ended with 6 corners in very few moves..


*4X4X4:* (2:14.07) 2:40.87 2:17.23 (2:57.15) 2:19.03 = *2:25.71*
*Pyraminx:* 27.01 (35.06) (23.98) 27.48 27.07 = *27.19*


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Oct 18, 2013)

2x2: 6.39 (10.13) 9.25 10.03 (4.33) = 8.56
Terrible 

3x3: 25.05 (21.75) 26.97 (30.08) 22.64 = 24.87


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 19, 2013)

Is there a reason why the time doesn't always stay/get recorded when I stop the timer when I'm using the click here to use timer thing? I use spacebar and it only stops and saves the time ~50% of the time. It just shows the time that I got but doesn't connect that time to the scramble. 
Example: doing first scramble of 2x2, scramble cube, inspect, press space, finish solve and press space again, timer says 3.80 but the red x thing doesn't appear and the scramble is still there


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2013)

*2x2: *4.40, 2.22, 4.36, 4.21, 5.36 = 4.32
_Didn't know CLL on two of them so not too bad._

*3x3:* 17.94, 13.20, 10.09, 20.22, 16.34 = 15.83
_The 13 and 10 should've been faster, extremely easy solves. I just messed up the other 3.

_*4x4: *1:07.18, 1:15.82, 1:19.11, DNF, 1:10.47 = 1:15.13_
Some of these were really easy but my 4x4 is like... EastSheen level right now, or worse. This would be 10 seconds faster with a good 4x4. I have an official sub 1 average of 5 with 8/10 parities, this average I had 3/10...

_*5x5: *2:18.81 DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
_Will do rest later_

*Pyraminx:* 5.07, 5.46, 4.84, 5.56, 3.73 = 5.12_Pretty bad scrambles except for the last two._

*Skewb**: *18.69, 17.28, 11.61, 13.35, 13.51 = 14.71_Can't remember Kirmeep algs, just using R' L R L' repeatedly.

_*OH:* 29.56, 1:05.98, 31.57, 30.29, 26.60 = 30.47
_God I've gotten so much slower ;____;_

*3BLD:* DNF(2:14.90), DNF(2:24.29), 2:14.15 = 2:14.15
_DNF 2 twisted corners, DNF 2 flipped edges, success. Pretty hard with the times.

_*Clock:* 21.22, 16.01, 21.21, 17.11, 21.32 = 19.85
_I'm terribad now._


----------



## Dene (Oct 20, 2013)

*3x3:* (13.81), 16.87, 15.99, 14.86, (17.41) = 15.91
*4x4:* (1:00.20), 1:07.43, 1:05.89, (1:09.81), 1:02.88 = 1:05.40
*5x5:* (1:44.05), 1:50.77, 1:51.99, (2:05.48), 1:47.57 = 1:50.11
*6x6:* (3:49.81), 3:12.10, 3:11.65, 3:14.29, (3:10.04) = 3:12.68
*7x7:* 5:22.70, 4:51.76, (5:27.27), 4:54.36, (4:42.24) = 5:02.94
*OH:* 30.28, (DNF), 29.81, 43.20, (29.12) = 34.43
*Megaminx:* 2:23.06, (2:10.34), 2:18.13, 2:21.81, (2:35.12) = 2:21.00
*Pyraminx:* (16.69), 10.05, 10.90, 13.12, (8.26) = 11.36
*Square-1:* (1:19.27), 30.96, (22.96), 1:09.52, 35.41 = 45.30

I'm back! Haven't cube in a few weeks... I think it shows


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Is there a reason why the time doesn't always stay/get recorded when I stop the timer when I'm using the click here to use timer thing? I use spacebar and it only stops and saves the time ~50% of the time. It just shows the time that I got but doesn't connect that time to the scramble.
> Example: doing first scramble of 2x2, scramble cube, inspect, press space, finish solve and press space again, timer says 3.80 but the red x thing doesn't appear and the scramble is still there


This happens to me, but only if I accidentally start the timer again after a solve. I then stop the timer and delete that time. After you delete that time no more get recorded.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 20, 2013)

2x2: 3.98, 3.60, 2.59, (2.36), (4.72) = 3.39 ok
3x3: 13.99, (15.40), 11.70, 14.79, (10.44) = 13.49 decent
4x4: (1:03.88), (54.69), 1:00.23, 57.63, 59.75 = 59.20 FAIL
5x5: 2:05.67, (2:17.09), (1:46.70), 2:14.31, 2:08.37 = 2:09.45 LOLFAIL
6x6:
2BLD:
3BLD:
multi:
OH:
mega:
pyra:
sq-1:


----------



## cc9tough (Oct 21, 2013)

2x2: (6.30), (3.69), 4.01, 3.71, 4.70 Avg. = 4.14
3x3: (19.73), (15.42), 16.05, 17.88, 17.21 Avg. = 17.05
4x4: 1:09.95, 1:13.98, (1:05.59), (1:22.92), 1:15.34 Avg. = 1:12.91
5x5: 2:18.61, (2:28.62), 2:17.58, 2:20.90, (2:04.55) Avg. = 2:19.03
6x6: 4:22.46, 4:31.51, 4:48.28, (4:51.33), (4:16.08) Avg. = 4:34.08
7x7: (7:11.53), (6:33.54), 6:41.82, 6:45.33, 7:09.84 Avg. = 6:52.33
2x2 BLD: 37.18, 50.38, (25.76) =25.76
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, (2:35.52) = 2:35.52
4x4 BLD: 16:52.49,
5x5 BLD: 
Multi BLD: 3/3 (17:38.41)
3x3 OH: 27.50, (38.64), 30.34, 29.82, (27.34) Avg. = 29.22
3x3 with Feet: 1:28.98, 1:34.65, 1:24.21, (DNF), (1:18.25) Avg. = 1:29.28
3x3 Match the Scramble: 1:33.32, 1:23.15, 1:30.93, 1:36.94, 1:25.79 Avg. = 1:30.02
FMC: 49
2-3-4 Relay: 1:30.35
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:04.39
Clock: 26.82, 17.34, 23.98, 20.19, 20.34 Avg. = 21.50
Megaminx: 1:40.21, 1:34.97, 1:46.22, 1:38.82, 1:41.92 Avg. = 1:40.32
Pyraminx: (11.01), 10.10, 8.51, (6.74), 7.13 Avg. = 8.58
Square-1: 
Skewb:


----------



## Mikel (Oct 22, 2013)

5x5 Blindfolded: DNF, DNS, DNS


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 22, 2013)

Results: podium Iggy, mycube and stevecho816, congratulations!

*2x2x2*(40)

 2.55 Kurainu17
 2.89 XTowncuber
 3.03 nccube
 3.03 BoBoGuy
 3.12 waffle=ijm
 3.38 Bhargav777
 3.39 CJF2L 1
 3.50 yuxuibbs
 3.65 Mcuber5
 3.67 Tao Yu
 3.72 stevecho816
 3.78 riley
 4.00 szatan
 4.07 mycube
 4.11 NaeosPsy
 4.14 cc9tough
 4.32 Tim Major
 4.54 Iggy
 4.59 sudarshan
 4.67 FinnGamer
 4.70 andi25
 4.72 lunchmaster
 4.82 bacyril
 5.16 Akash Rupela
 5.55 PaintKiller
 5.70 bh13
 5.83 tdm
 5.83 TDM
 6.19 thatkid
 6.65 qaz
 6.69 Regimaster
 6.70 Mikel
 7.49 ickathu
 8.28 SweetSolver
 8.28 Schmidt
 8.56 Yellowsnow98
 8.86 rj
 10.78 LostGent
 11.42 MarcelP
 17.71 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(46)

 9.45 XTowncuber
 9.58 riley
 9.71 Tao Yu
 10.12 stevecho816
 10.54 Lapinsavant
 10.61 waffle=ijm
 10.67 BoBoGuy
 11.12 Mcuber5
 11.24 FinnGamer
 11.28 Bhargav777
 12.20 mycube
 12.23 szatan
 12.57 yuxuibbs
 12.88 andi25
 12.88 Iggy
 13.49 CJF2L 1
 14.18 sudarshan
 14.46 MatejMuzatko
 14.67 bh13
 14.84 lunchmaster
 15.24 lucidcuber
 15.67 Neo63
 15.83 Tim Major
 15.84 bacyril
 15.91 Dene
 16.14 typeman5
 16.19 PaintKiller
 16.62 Regimaster
 17.05 cc9tough
 17.46 teinekylg
 17.55 ickathu
 17.84 tdm
 17.84 TDM
 18.01 Mikel
 18.25 Kenneth Svendson
 18.86 qaz
 19.03 Perff
 20.48 Schmidt
 21.24 MarcelP
 22.38 thatkid
 24.03 rj
 24.89 Yellowsnow98
 31.13 LostGent
 33.22 MatsBergsten
 35.16 ComputerGuy365
 43.17 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(29)

 37.42 stevecho816
 45.69 waffle=ijm
 49.91 mycube
 50.52 BoBoGuy
 52.24 Bhargav777
 52.26 thezenith27
 54.49 szatan
 55.42 Mcuber5
 55.75 lunchmaster
 56.21 FinnGamer
 56.68 Iggy
 57.23 bacyril
 59.20 CJF2L 1
 1:03.85 yuxuibbs
 1:05.40 Dene
 1:11.39 ickathu
 1:12.25 Neo63
 1:13.09 cc9tough
 1:13.94 bh13
 1:14.20 qaz
 1:15.13 Tim Major
 1:17.39 Regimaster
 1:29.70 thatkid
 1:46.99 Schmidt
 1:52.05 tdm
 1:52.05 TDM
 2:25.71 MarcelP
 2:29.66 LostGent
 2:35.03 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:21.53 Lapinsavant
 1:27.74 stevecho816
 1:31.40 BoBoGuy
 1:32.54 mycube
 1:42.86 thezenith27
 1:50.11 Dene
 1:53.09 szatan
 1:54.14 bacyril
 2:01.87 Iggy
 2:07.59 qaz
 2:09.32 Mcuber5
 2:09.45 CJF2L 1
 2:19.03 cc9tough
 2:21.29 ickathu
 4:21.83 Schmidt
 4:55.98 MatsBergsten
 DNF Tim Major
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:00.49 mycube
 3:09.84 bacyril
 3:12.68 Dene
 3:28.64 thezenith27
 3:46.69 Iggy
 4:21.97 qaz
 4:34.08 cc9tough
 DNF MatejMuzatko
 DNF Schmidt
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:11.48 mycube
 4:42.99 bacyril
 5:02.94 Dene
 5:46.11 qaz
 6:52.33 cc9tough
*3x3 one handed*(28)

 14.86 Bhargav777
 15.53 stevecho816
 16.52 yuxuibbs
 19.34 Tao Yu
 20.96 szatan
 22.28 Mcuber5
 22.43 mycube
 22.55 BoBoGuy
 23.36 waffle=ijm
 23.73 Lapinsavant
 24.43 sudarshan
 27.90 Iggy
 29.22 cc9tough
 30.47 Tim Major
 33.66 bh13
 34.43 Dene
 34.67 Regimaster
 36.54 tdm
 36.54 TDM
 36.82 qaz
 37.14 teinekylg
 37.44 PaintKiller
 41.69 Kenneth Svendson
 46.61 thatkid
 49.01 Schmidt
 52.31 ickathu
 53.84 bacyril
 1:57.73 LostGent
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:08.37 Kenneth Svendson
 1:29.28 cc9tough
 1:30.95 Mcuber5
 2:54.12 qaz
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 5.64 Kurainu17
 12.66 Iggy
 14.56 stevecho816
 25.76 cc9tough
 29.16 qaz
 30.78 MatsBergsten
 32.66 Mikel
 44.06 Mcuber5
 1:15.60 tdm
 1:15.60 TDM
 1:23.75 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 40.13 Iggy
 55.99 teinekylg
 1:02.77 Mikel
 1:03.17 mycube
 1:20.70 MatsBergsten
 1:31.58 Mcuber5
 2:14.15 Tim Major
 2:20.92 qaz
 2:35.52 cc9tough
 2:42.62 Lapinsavant
 3:32.76 ickathu
 4:37.49 tdm
 4:37.49 TDM
 DNF stevecho816
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 4:16.43 Iggy
 6:17.27 mycube
 7:09.74 Mike Hughey
 8:25.41 Mikel
10:35.31 okayama
16:52.49 cc9tough
21:13.81 qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

14:24.80 mycube
14:43.95 Mike Hughey
14:45.62 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
 DNF Mikel
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

13/16 (58:02)  mande
10/12 (55:01)  MatsBergsten
6/7 (52:01)  okayama
3/3 (17:38)  cc9tough
7/13 (43:38)  Iggy
1/2 ( 7:55)  qaz
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 54.85 bacyril
 1:30.01 cc9tough
 1:33.82 qaz
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 55.72 stevecho816
 1:06.13 waffle=ijm
 1:07.09 BoBoGuy
 1:09.98 mycube
 1:11.27 szatan
 1:15.18 Iggy
 1:17.77 Mcuber5
 1:30.35 cc9tough
 1:31.08 yuxuibbs
 1:35.88 bh13
 1:36.15 bacyril
 1:41.37 Regimaster
 1:49.04 tdm
 1:49.04 TDM
 1:50.29 qaz
 1:53.45 thatkid
 1:58.04 sudarshan
 2:19.86 Schmidt
 3:35.42 LostGent
 3:48.20 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:54.37 mycube
 3:15.91 Iggy
 3:23.94 szatan
 3:33.10 bacyril
 3:40.69 qaz
 4:04.39 cc9tough
 4:12.02 yuxuibbs
 4:29.30 Mcuber5
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Magic*(4)

 1.04 yuxuibbs
 1.66 BoBoGuy
 2.09 Iggy
 2.14 qaz
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.11 Iggy
 3.46 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(7)

 14.71 Tim Major
 19.35 qaz
 21.81 Schmidt
 25.90 Iggy
 26.77 bacyril
 31.13 ickathu
 33.88 waffle=ijm
*Clock*(10)

 9.24 Iggy
 9.42 Perff
 11.59 Mcuber5
 13.57 yuxuibbs
 19.85 Tim Major
 20.68 mycube
 21.19 qaz
 21.50 cc9tough
 24.66 Schmidt
 25.93 bacyril
*Pyraminx*(23)

 4.43 BoBoGuy
 4.79 Iggy
 4.91 stevecho816
 5.12 Tim Major
 5.73 andi25
 6.00 bacyril
 6.19 ickathu
 6.85 Coolster01
 6.96 Lapinsavant
 8.16 szatan
 8.58 cc9tough
 8.75 Regimaster
 9.15 bh13
 9.55 SweetSolver
 9.77 yuxuibbs
 11.36 Dene
 12.28 sudarshan
 13.28 qaz
 14.96 Schmidt
 19.18 tdm
 19.18 TDM
 27.19 MarcelP
 30.29 LostGent
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:17.48 stevecho816
 1:34.91 Iggy
 1:40.32 cc9tough
 1:46.89 bacyril
 1:51.82 Mcuber5
 2:05.43 mycube
 2:12.95 qaz
 2:14.94 szatan
 2:21.00 Dene
 4:30.45 TDM
 5:10.34 Schmidt
 5:18.46 tdm
*Square-1*(10)

 20.09 Iggy
 20.27 Neo63
 41.94 bacyril
 45.30 Dene
 47.80 szatan
 1:04.26 ickathu
 1:04.77 thezenith27
 1:05.67 bh13
 1:56.01 qaz
 DNF stevecho816
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

26 mycube
26 guusrs
27 okayama
32 mande
33 szatan
34 PM 1729
36 Bhargav777
41 qaz
45 Tx789
49 bh13
49 cc9tough
50 sudarshan
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

313 Iggy
289 mycube
247 stevecho816
239 cc9tough
229 qaz
221 szatan
211 Mcuber5
207 BoBoGuy
195 bacyril
169 yuxuibbs
161 waffle=ijm
155 Bhargav777
142 Tim Major
131 Dene
128 bh13
124 MatsBergsten
117 Lapinsavant
109 Tao Yu
106 sudarshan
103 ickathu
102 CJF2L 1
95 TDM
93 tdm
90 XTowncuber
88 FinnGamer
87 Regimaster
86 Schmidt
79 riley
79 andi25
76 lunchmaster
67 thezenith27
65 Mikel
61 mande
58 Neo63
56 Kurainu17
53 okayama
52 PaintKiller
51 thatkid
50 teinekylg
40 nccube
39 MatejMuzatko
37 MarcelP
33 Kenneth Svendson
30 LostGent
29 lucidcuber
28 NaeosPsy
27 Mike Hughey
24 Perff
24 typeman5
23 guusrs
21 SweetSolver
19 Akash Rupela
18 PM 1729
18 Coolster01
15 Yellowsnow98
15 Tx789
15 rj
5 ComputerGuy365
4 RicardoRix


----------



## TDM (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm in everything twice again.
EDIT: My Megaminx results are different


----------

